# oil pump on 03 gti 1.8t



## dandanungh (Jan 17, 2007)

I have been having intermitten problems with my oil pressure light coming on. it typically happens when the weather warms up. The car runs for 20 mins and the pressure light comes on. when the car is idle and under 2000 rm, its fine. at this point I was just going to drop the pan and replace the pickup. I guess im wondering if I should bite the bullet and do the oil pump now as well. also is there any diy on here for the oil pump?


----------



## bobbyborakid (Apr 27, 2007)

HEY listen this could be a HUGE problem or a small one. I had theis same issue here is what to do. Oh and DONT wait. go to the dealer and buy a oil pressure sensor. it goes above the oil filter into the oil cooler. if the oil light comes on at all after that change the pick up immediately.. i didnt and blew the turbo, cam chain tensioner and a whole mess of ****. due to all of that running on oil pressure. to be safe id replace the oil pressure sensor and oil pick-up right away, theyre cheap enough. if u want do the pump too but knowing now what i know im advising to change the sensor and pick-up ASAP!


----------

